# colored app drawer icon



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

does anyone have the stock app drawer icon with the 4 colors (red, green, yellow blue) outlining the stock 6 white dots?? its driving me nuts trying to find it!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Like this?










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem like your picture uploaded correctly :-\

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

thats the one, thank you!!

gah curse the black background! makes a black square around the icon. perhaps do you have one with a transparent background? your help is greatly appreciated! if not maybe i need to test my gimp skills


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

This should work. Hopefully.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

perfect! thanks a million


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

That actually looks really cool! Thanks for the idea and picture you two 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JP1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

How do i download and put the clear background app drawer icon on my G-nex?


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

JP1980 said:


> How do i download and put the clear background app drawer icon on my G-nex?


Depends on your launcher. Not sure about others, but with Apex launcher I just put the file on my phone using a file explorer (ES File Explorer), and in the launcher, long press app drawer->Edit->Tap the icon->Find file w/ file explorer, and it's set.

At a guess, it's probably pretty similar in Nova Launcher, and I'm not sure if the stock launcher even lets you change icons from defaults at all.
---
This thing is great, btw. I'm a fan of minimalism in design but never got on the whitewashing bandwagon for icons.


----------



## JP1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

Whenever I click on the icon it doesn't download on computer or my phone?


----------



## JP1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there a download link that I'm missing?


----------



## JP1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> Depends on your launcher. Not sure about others, but with Apex launcher I just put the file on my phone using a file explorer (ES File Explorer), and in the launcher, long press app drawer->Edit->Tap the icon->Find file w/ file explorer, and it's set.
> 
> At a guess, it's probably pretty similar in Nova Launcher, and I'm not sure if the stock launcher even lets you change icons from defaults at all.
> ---
> This thing is great, btw. I'm a fan of minimalism in design but never got on the whitewashing bandwagon for icons.


Is there a download link that I'm missing in the thread? When I click to save the icon nothing happens?


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

with nova , on the phone , long press the image then save image, long press the icon you want to replace choose edit. In the edit box tap the icon , choose gallery , select image , adjust crop then hit ok.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

JP1980 said:


> Is there a download link that I'm missing in the thread? When I click to save the icon nothing happens?


on phone long press on image>save image
on phone right click image>save image as


----------



## JP1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

acras said:


> with nova , on the phone , long press the image then save image, long press the icon you want to replace choose edit. In the edit box tap the icon , choose gallery , select image , adjust crop then hit ok.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## JP1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> on phone long press on image>save image
> on phone right click image>save image as


Thanks for the help


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 25, 2012)

heres the "Pressed" icon


----------



## rdreich (May 21, 2012)

acras said:


> with nova , on the phone , long press the image then save image, long press the icon you want to replace choose edit. In the edit box tap the icon , choose gallery , select image , adjust crop then hit ok.


Worked great on Apex. Thanks for posting.


----------

